# D9GMH chips... How fast can you take them?



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

So I'm just curious, I took off my spreaders today and found that mine are the infamous D9GMH chips... Now I'm really happy... *sad yes I know*

Anyways, anyone got any numbers, I'm kinda curious, I have only taken mine to 900 @ 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 7, 2008)

Well the Axe ram is Micron D9GMH (B6-3) and higher than 2.2 your taking chances of them burning out.

Sorry for the pic size.












They probably go higher but i do not bother due to risking my raid setups. Heard others have got them higher..


----------



## Xazax (Sep 7, 2008)

I had some Mushkin D9GMH that were Rated 1066mhz 5-5-5-15 2.11~2.2v i've pushed em all the way to 1250mhz 5-3-3-11(2.5v! though) i keep them running about 980 4-3-3-10 2T 2.2v


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Sep 7, 2008)

I had some G.Skill D9GMH rated as 4-4-4-12 PC6400 2.1v, but I had them running 1066MHz 5-5-5-18 with 2.2v for over a year.


----------



## Bytor (Sep 7, 2008)

I have 3 pair of Crucial Ballistix Tracers all dbl sided D9's.  2 sets of 1066 and 1 set of 800.  I just bought another set of the 1066 ones..

Have had the 1066's @ 1256 mhz and the 800's @ 926 mhz.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 7, 2008)

Like was mentioned above, Transcend cherry picked the D9s for their 1066/1200 series and Ive heard of folks getting 1400mhz on them. Of course, YMMV but its worth a shot. Perhaps some direct airflow like Corsairs Dominator fan to help with heat issues?


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

I just opened a pair of black mushkin ram that i have had since the begining of time, It says Xp2-6400.  I always use it when i first build a system sincwe i know it works all the time and at a lot of different settings. 

But after reading this thread, i decided to move the heat spreader and walla, it is D9 GMH, i always figured it was but now i know for sure... So i think i will push this with the next build..


----------



## Bytor (Sep 7, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I just opened a pair of black mushkin ram that i have had since the begining of time, It says Xp2-6400.  I always use it when i first build a system sincwe i know it works all the time and at a lot of different settings.
> 
> But after reading this thread, i decided to move the heat spreader and walla, it is D9 GMH, i always figured it was but now i know for sure... So i think i will push this with the next build..



Nice find...

You can find out this way also...

http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr2/


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

nice, i remember seeing this a long time ago,. that link is a keeper
there they are..
PC2-6400 XP2
996523
 4.0-4-3-10 @ 1.9 ~ 2.1V
 Micron D9GMH (B6-3) Brainpower PCB


----------



## Bytor (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

I see they have the red text micronsD9  DQW, DQT, are those real good?
hard to find>?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

i found out my reapers have Micron D9GMH.I haven't had a board that can push them vary high but i got around 548mhz @4-4-4-12@2T@2.3v


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

> i found out my reapers have Micron D9GMH.I haven't had a board that can push them vary high but i got around 548mhz @4-4-4-12@2T@2.3v



548fsb@4-4-4-12, not to shabby...


I like this list, I also have 4x1g douvle sided sticks of Crucial PC2-6400 CL4 

\BAM found them, they list 4 flavors and one is the red ones....
but these heat spreaders are on very tight, I was thinking of using a hair dryer to heat it up to loosen, but then i think it would be hard to put back since it's only held on by the glue...

It's like an puzzle, which chips do you have? lol...


PC2-6400 Ballistix
P/N ending with .16FDx
4.0-4-4-12 @ 2.2V

here is the 4 different D9's they could be...

Micron D9GMH (B6-3)
Micron D9GCT (B6-37E) (possible)
Micron D9GKX (B6-25E) (possible)
Micron D9DQW (BT-37E) (red text)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

I have Micron D9GMH (B6-3


----------



## Xazax (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys gotta remember though, speed isnt everything your FSB is going to limit how fast your memory is.. though you can run 1200mhz memory if your FSB is only 266/333 you are not going to see full gains, also 900mhz CAS 4 is as fast as 1100mhz CAS 5


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

yea, i understand some of it, i have been over the last few weeks reading about all teh timings and what they do and for what. Because that is an area i was weak in, so now i have soem great test sticks to play with.,..


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 7, 2008)

1200:


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

sweet, mushkin 6400's.

nice tweeking!


----------



## Xazax (Sep 7, 2008)

here are my Mushkins 1066mhz
http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg2959ys6.jpg

http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mushkinddr21250mhzea7.jpg
Here is a good example of FSB limitation, 1250mhz but i was using an E2180@312FSB at the time so 8 mb/s was all i achieved

http://img354.imageshack.us/my.php?image=memoryspeedpc5.jpg
here is the same ram @the same speed(little tighter timings), motherboard everything but a different CPU(an E6600 Oc'ed to 445 FSB) now my Read speed is a whooping 11mb/s!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that list, need to see if my Wintecs are elpidas, promos or what....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

if you don't get ram with D9s what is the next best?

EDIT: BTW i forgot i also have a 80mm fan over my reapers (i have heatpipes and heatsinks/spreaders + 80mm fan cooling my reapers)


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I got mine to 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0 @ 950...

I also have the corsair dominator fan setup on them 

I had a set of Wintecs and Corsairs that were Promo's, those didn't do too bad surprisingly enough, not nearly as good as these but.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

I think if you give your ram 2.1v-2.15-2.2v and 5-5-5-15 you could get around 1100mhz if you got good chips and if your board can do it. but don't kill them D9s don't like high voltage i ran 2.4v into one set of ram i had that had D9s and it didn't last long even with a fan on them.

EDIT: i also had promos before and i got them to run 1000mhz@4-4-4-12@2.2v passed memtest overnight


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2008)

My G/F's rig is running my 4x1GB G.Skill PC6400 HZ's (D9GMH's confirmed) at 5-5-5-15, DDR1000 (500FSB 1:1 ratio) @ 2.05v..memtest and blend stable. Great stuff! I'm also impressed by her GB P35 DS3L board! It took those D9's further than my DFI P35 DK ever could!


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

azax, that mushkin pic, could be mine, same heatspreader, same chips.

I also got thise when the 8500's weren't even out or were mucho $$$$ but i think they weren't even out yet, Because they were the best the egg had.


----------



## Bytor (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a 80mm fan blowing down my Tracers on my tech station and seems to do very well at cooling them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

bytor that looks like the same fan that i had blowing on my reapers when my AMD rig was running


----------



## Bytor (Sep 7, 2008)

Its not super strong but it blows air and thats all I needed...

I had a high RPM Delta on it, but when you make deltas small they tend to have a high pitch whine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

I think the one that i have on mine and the one you have on yours is around ~20CFM. I had a Sunon fan on mine before (rated around 60CFM i think) the ram never got warm but the noise was WAY too much and it didn't help me clock any higher..

EDIT it is rated at 84cfm on newegg specs 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835221002
I took the sunon fan off and gave it to a friend that has a fan controller and he put it on his CPU heatsink and got idle temps down to 35c from 41c with stock fan and that is with stock on high and the sunon on about 80%


----------



## Bytor (Sep 7, 2008)

84 CFM on a 80mm fan is way to much noise...  My 120mm Delta on my rads. are pushing 151 cfm, but due to the size there not loud like a 80mm would be.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

Bytor said:


> 84 CFM on a 80mm fan is way to much noise...  My 120mm Delta on my rads. are pushing 151 cfm, but due to the size there not loud like a 80mm would be.



+1 84CFM on a 80mm is way to much noise that is why i don't have it anymore


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 7, 2008)

My Tracers run fine at 1000MHz 4-4-4-10, and I've took them to 1280MHz I believe at 5-5-5-18...Great ram, least when they were double-sided. 

Mine are the DDR2-800 ones.


----------



## Xazax (Sep 7, 2008)

@System Viper, acutally it DanishDevils i bought these RAMSTICKs from him awhile back.. and how could that be your pic? the pics are different


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

> @System Viper, acutally it DanishDevils i bought these RAMSTICKs from him awhile back.. and how could that be your pic? the pics are different




dude, that was a joke, because it was just the black heatspreader and the same micron chips, ????  hmmmm
i could take that exact same pic...


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 7, 2008)

Buffalo Firestix. They are still using D9's 1180mhz 4-4-4-12. 2.2v. Sweet heat spreaders too. Wish I didn't sell mine. You can get 4GB's for $110 shipped at Directron.com.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> My G/F's rig is running my 4x1GB G.Skill PC6400 HZ's (D9GMH's confirmed) at 5-5-5-15, DDR1000 (500FSB 1:1 ratio) @ 2.05v..memtest and blend stable. Great stuff! I'm also impressed by her GB P35 DS3L board! It took those D9's further than my DFI P35 DK ever could!




Really? My Blood Iron ran my Ballistix at 1180 5-5-5-12 on 2.2v, and the BL is a step down from the DK.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 7, 2008)

I think getting good ram timings takes a lot of skill and good ram, you can give 2 people the same equiptment and you won't get the same results, unless their both experts,and still that is tough, ram has so many little adjustments and depends on the board, chip and who else knows,.

that is just my opinion , ?especially since i have been trying to get better at tweaking my ram...

PS, Do you have a link to that Buffalo ram


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 7, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I think getting good ram timings takes a lot of skill and good ram, you can give 2 people the same equiptment and you won't get the same results, unless their both experts,and still that is tough, ram has so many little adjustments and depends on the board, chip and who else knows,.
> 
> that is just my opinion , ?especially since i have been trying to get better at tweaking my ram...
> 
> PS, Do you have a link to that Buffalo ram



http://www.directron.com/fsx1066d2ck2g.html


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 7, 2008)

Really, people should not look at D9's as the only option. There are some really good Elpida chips out there right now that clock like D9s, but handle voltage better, and have a longer lifespan.


----------



## Xazax (Sep 7, 2008)

That was a bad joke lol.. i always wonder though whats the best motherboard for RAM overclocking?


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

Xazax said:


> That was a bad joke lol.. i always wonder though whats the best motherboard for RAM overclocking?



Currently proven-
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=247862


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 7, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Currently proven-
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=247862



LOL. I think I've seen better, and those are REALLY loose timings!. I'd rather run at 1180 and 5-5-5-15.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I think I've seen better, and those are REALLY loose timings!. I'd rather run at 1180 and 5-5-5-15.



Ya I'm right there with ya... I can do 4-4-4-10 @ 1.9 @ 800 but for some reason I bench slower, and its perfectly stable....


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 7, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Currently proven-
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=247862



That's DDR3?


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> That's DDR3?



Didn't even notice that... Pfft only 1226 on ddr3... How weak is that...

Ohh, got my chips up to 1000 @ 2.15 4-4-4-15


----------



## Xazax (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a 790i FTW edition and some OCZ gold 1066mhz DDR3 coming in that are "suppose" to be D9GTNs and OC insanely.. let you guys know how that goes  (CPU BTW will be that QX9650)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 7, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Didn't even notice that... Pfft only 1226 on ddr3... How weak is that...
> 
> Ohh, got my chips up to 1000 @ 2.15 4-4-4-15


Umm, that equates to 2452Mhz. cpu-z reads the actual clock, not the effective clock.

As for how far I've clocked D9's, I took my old axeram 1200 kit all the way to 1400MHz 5-5-5-15.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=595382&postcount=15


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

How do you, or what gives you effective clock?

I know that was actual clock, so said my bios lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

take what you see in CPU-z exp 500mhz x2 =1000mz 1000mhz is effective clock and 500mhz is actual clock


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take what you see in CPU-z exp 500mhz x2 =1000mz 1000mhz is effective clock and 500mhz is actual clock



Ya but timings come into play there really don't they?
My actual clock was 500, dual channel gives me 1000 @ 4-4-4-15


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2008)

this should helpa couple of you who don't know what yours are

http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr2/


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Nice find...
> 
> You can find out this way also...
> 
> http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr2/





> PC2-8500 SLI-Ready Edition
> 5.0-5-5-15 @ 2.3V
> Micron D9GMH (B6-3)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

Your ram is running 500mhz but because it is DDR it is 500mhz on the upper end and 500mhz on falling end. so you get 1000mhz timings don't have anything to do with effective clock and dual channel also doesn't. you can read about it more here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR_SDRAM


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 7, 2008)

wonder if i could lower my timings even further tho at 980 4.4.4.15 there pretty damn tight already


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

Aw, I thought it had to be in dual channel to obtain the x2 effect.

But ya never mind I took what Wille E said all wrong, I thought he was telling me "My" ram was effective at that 2452 mhz.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> wonder if i could lower my timings even further tho at 980 4.4.4.15 there pretty damn tight already



i don't think you could get much tighter unless you lowered them to 4-4-4-12 and then worked on the sub timings


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Really, people should not look at D9's as the only option. There are some really good Elpida chips out there right now that clock like D9s, but handle voltage better, and have a longer lifespan.



link me to some ram with the Elpida chips then that clock like D9s


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> link me to some ram with the Elpida chips then that clock like D9s



OK, here you go. Ask Infrared about this sticks. I sold them to him. They are DDR2 800's. but they clock over 1200, with some very good timings.

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=T800UX2GC4


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 7, 2008)

i had some of those in my old rig, who did i sell them too  [EDIT: Will]

anyways they were good, i think i hit 1100 with them at 5.5.5.15 only sold them to get black dragons which were crap, the cl 5 set anyway :shadedshu


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> i had some of those in my old rig, who did i sell them too
> 
> anyways they were good, i think i hit 1100 with them at 5.5.5.15 only sold them to get black dragons which were crap, the cl 5 set anyway :shadedshu



Dragon's aren't bad for their price and they look pretty sweet.


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 7, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Dragon's aren't bad for their price and they look pretty sweet.



the cl5 set are crap believe me, and there more expensive than better ram, the c4's are good at clocking and yea they do look quite good


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 7, 2008)

Just set them too 1250 and loosened the timings...and she booted no problem...max I've had is 1275-1280 I believe...Double-Sided Tracers







Something is freaky about this mobo...So glad I'll have a Maximus in a week


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 7, 2008)

wtf is with that pcie slot @ 2x 

thats gotta shit all over your gaming perf


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 7, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> wtf is with that pcie slot @ 2x
> 
> thats gotta shit all over your gaming perf



I'm gonna run a bench now just for the hell of it


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 7, 2008)

Got 31FPS average in Crysis, 1680x1050 All-High with my own .cfg.

Went back to 3.4GHz...and slot is still at x2...Benchmark time

Edit: Min 20FPS, Max 36FPS, Avg 30FPS...1680x1050 all high with:

r_UseEdgeAA=0 
r_ColorGrading=1
r_MotionBlur=1
r_UsePom=1
r_TexturesStreaming = 2
e_water_ocean_fft=1
r_SSAO=1
r_SSAO_quality=2
r_SSAO_radius=2
r_sunshafts=1

Pretty good for the equivalent of AGP 4x...Now to get the bugger back to x16


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> link me to some ram with the Elpida chips then that clock like D9s



my corsair XMS2 ProMOS do 1150 5-5-5-15 2T 2.3v check the phenom thread for a pic of it


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Got 31FPS average in Crysis, 1680x1050 All-High with my own .cfg.
> 
> Went back to 3.4GHz...and slot is still at x2...Benchmark time
> 
> ...



Ya its not running at 2x, its misreporting for some reason...


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 7, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Ya its not running at 2x, its misreporting for some reason...



I dunno, I'm %99 sure I normally get higher than that. Every program I checked said PCI-e 2x...Once I get it back to x16, I'll check for sure.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> I dunno, I'm %99 sure I normally get higher than that. Every program I checked said PCI-e 2x...Once I get it back to x16, I'll check for sure.



Well the numbers for your res and settings are pretty close to right, and if you were only running 2x I can imagine that being a lot lower... But ya have to find out for sure.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 7, 2008)

I was under the impression that Micron D9s loved voltage....is that not true?


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I was under the impression that Micron D9s loved voltage....is that not true?



They respond very well, but they are known to die when you go over 2.2-2.3 ish, don't know if its the voltage or just heat.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 7, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Well the numbers for your res and settings are pretty close to right, and if you were only running 2x I can imagine that being a lot lower... But ya have to find out for sure.



Computer will no longer post, stupid P5K-E...getting soooo flaky, probably the beta bios. I'll know for sure when it decides to work


----------

